# Two in One



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

On Thursday I had a very enjoyable trip visiting two of my local gun ranges. The first trip was to my regular range, to just mess around and have some fun. I got bit by the Sig Sauer Mosquito, again. I would have had a better time but I did have some FTL's with the Mosquito. After some quick triage by the staff I finished off my ammo, I inquired about having a Walter P22 to try, no joy, so I tinkered around with the Browning Buckmark Camper (again), gosh I love the trigger on that platform!

After I got home I still had Walter on the brain, so on a whim I called the other range near me. Low and behold they just added the P22 to their rental herd, cue the Hallelujah chorus!!! Well after battling afternoon traffic, I was able to finally get my mitts wrapped around the grips of a P22. I could tell from first contact that I was going to do very well with the gun. 100 rounds of CCI Min-Mag later, I was right. The Walter P22 fit me just perfect. I CAN NOT wait to place my order (nickel slide, thank you)

Below are my pics from the day

Sig Sauer Mosquito



-Sig Sauer Mosquito at 15 feet. CCI MM

Walter P22



-Walter P22 at 12 feet. CCI MM

Pictures of my Buckmark work are available by request, forgot to photograph.

As always comments and feedback are appreciated.


----------

